#  , :    1  2010.

## .

*,* *             1  2010 .*.        . 
           !

 .     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2010    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .       .


* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .     .

2.        -    -   14 .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .

4.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

5.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006)  . .

6.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     26  (.. 25  - ). ,  !

7.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

8.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 (26, .. 25 ) . 
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !

* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     26  (.. 25  - ). 

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (  :   104  15.10.09)    20 .    .

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .     .

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .

----------


## _76

1       .      ,     .

----------


## .

*_76*,    ,       - 31 .      1      ?

----------


## TUFELKA-N

+ 6%.    1  2 ?

----------


## .

*TUFELKA-N*,        .   FAQ.

----------


## klf

...  :Embarrassment: 
      -         ( 15%,  10  2010)

----------


## .

-   (6%)  .
  4, .3 -  -1.
          .   14%  .     -1  ?
  ?

----------


## .

* klf*,  ,    
*.*, -  -1        .  - ?

----------


## .

*.*,    .  , .
  . .
   (6%)  .       ?
.

----------


## .

,

----------


## Andr.Generalov

(6%).          ( ). 

1.        1 ?
2      .  (-1)  1 ?

   ,    ?

----------


## Larik

,    .

----------

.,     !-)

 ,   ,         20.000 . ,        ,     -)  ,      ?

----------


## tikwa3

.,    .          ,        .

----------


## .



----------


## Zelena

15%. ,   .   ,   2010           2009 .  ,  14% (    1967 .  8%+6%)    +   ?
  -    ,         .     2010 .        ?
    ?

----------


## Larik

*Zelena*, 
 .    ,   .

----------


## Zelena

Larik,  .




> *Zelena*, 
>  .    ,   .


     ?     .     .

----------


## Larik

> ?     .     .


 :yes:

----------


## Nandya

> [SIZE=3]   ()  .


 ,  ?   .    ,  .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## xxxxx

., ,              1 .?

----------


## .

,         .   ,    ,

----------


## xxxxx

!      !!!

----------

(    2009 )     ,          14 ,   15   . -    ?

----------

, ,   -1             ?

    :                ,    ?

!

----------


## .

**,    ,             .      14,   15.     15.        .

**, -  2010      ,    .
 -     -,       .    - ,        :Frown:

----------


## MikleV

, ,     4-.            

  :

    :
  11 ( 10) " "  ,        ,        "  "  "   ()"       

      10  ,   . , ,  15-  .   .         ,   .      11   :

  30
     0
   10
   10
   10
 - 0

  4-             20  (      ). ..   ,   :

  60
     20
   10
   10
   10
  10 !!!!!!!!!!

 - . -   ,     

   :
1          ,       .   .
2          ,     (..                 ,        )

   ?

----------


## .

*MikleV*,        .        .
  ,   . 
,     ,  ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -7

-    , 
 :  +. 1 + .2  -1. 
      ??  ,   .  ?

----------


## MikleV

> *MikleV*,        .        .
>   ,   . 
> ,     ,  ,        ?


,   ,    .
        -          15%  -   .  ,    -   4-      .

  -        ,      .       ,   "  "  "  "    .

    , ,    ,       :-(

----------


## maiklowen

,     ,       (    )

----------

.  ,    2010         ?

----------


## .

*MikleV*,  ,   1 ,       ,        2 .        (       ).      .       -1 .
*maiklowen*,     .

----------


## @2000

!  !     2009 .    .     ,   .        ?     .       .   ? .

----------


## MikleV

!!!!

----------


## guron1989

> 3.     :
> 
>   !           25 (26, .. 25 ) . 
> ,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !


      -    )
    -    ?      ? )
  6%  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*guron1989*,   .   -

----------

,   .     !

   :
10.        ,           ,       .
11.                    ,      .

..       ?

----------


## .

> 13.  ,        ,      ,        , **       .


    01.12.2005 N 713
"          "

----------

?

----------

> *guron1989*,   .   -


.  ?           31         1 ?

         ,        ,      ,           ? .

----------


## EnglishTutor

, .         (   )      .   .            ?

----------


## .

> .  ?           31         1 ?


 
**,      ,     ?
*EnglishTutor*,   ,   1

----------


## EnglishTutor

, , .     ,  ,   ,  ,     ,  1/4   ?   :Frown:   , ,      ?

----------


## .

1

----------


## guron1989

- 


> 25 (26, .. 25 ) .


       ? =)

----------


## .

*guron1989*,           .    .

----------


## dolbiloff

.     (   )   :
-     ;
-    (. );
-     .   ;
-     . -(.)  ;
-      (.).
      ?         ()  ?    .    ,   ?
      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> -    . -(.)  ;


   .   .      .
               -2

----------


## dolbiloff

!     -1:
-    -     - (    3 ,      .    3 )?
-    3   1  ?
-    .   ?
 !

----------


## .

3 
      .     ,

----------


## Zelena

,    -1 ,   .       ,    .    -        ,       . -  ?
.

----------


## guron1989

,     .     -      ?  )

----------


## .

*Zelena*,   ,               ?    ?   :Frown:

----------


## IRINA_V

,      ,    2009 .    ,        1  2010 .,           ?

----------


## .

2010   1

----------


## IRINA_V

,    ,      ,   .

----------

> *guron1989*,   .   -


  )))))     ,       !!!!!  

P.S.   6%

----------


## IRINA_V

*.*, 
  ,   ,    65 ,     :Wow:

----------


## _D

4-  1,  "" ( ),   ,           ?     2,   .

----------


## ElenkaSPB

-   .   ,       ,      ? .

----------


## Zelena

> *Zelena*,   ,               ?    ?


,      .  :Redface:  .,  ,    :Dezl: 
       ? :Wink:

----------

.  ,       .    ,   -1    ,   -2        (  )?

----------


## solnce163

,

----------


## 74

-1     ?     ,   ?

----------

.. -    .       ,      1- ?
   .  ,    ,, ?

----------


## Ego

> .. -    .       ,      1- ?
>    .  ,    ,, ?


1/2  (.. ,    )   1 ,

----------

!
      -      -   ,  ? :Frown:

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

1-

----------


## .

> *.*, 
>   ,   ,    65 ,


 65 ???   .  -1.          :Frown: 



> -   .   ,       ,      ? .


      ,  




> .  ,       .    ,   -1    ,   -2        (  )?






> ,


?   ?

----------

:
           .
            ?

----------


## Ego

,

----------

> ,


     ,   .

----------


## Ego



----------

> 


   ,  .     .      . .

----------


## .

**,  -  ,   ,   .
     .

----------

> + 6%.    1  2 ?

----------


## Ego

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


  :
          .              , ,     ,      N 1 ()   N 2 (    ).                  - ,    .

----------

> **,  -  ,   ,   .
>      .


   ,   .  .

----------


## Ego

> :
>           .              , ,     ,      N 1 ()   N 2 (    ).                  - ,    .


     ,  , ?  :Smilie: 
 .  ,

----------

> ,  , ? 
>  .  ,


  :Smilie: )
       ,  "      ". 
        : 
 13  2009 . N 03-11-09/51

----------


## o.k.s.a.n.a

*     .*   /       .../       ? 1500,00      *   ...*       ?

----------


## .

> : 
>  13  2009 . N 03-11-09/51


  !  , ?
   ,   .       ,    FAQ.

----------


## Madlena

,  15.   -1   "   ", " ",    ?

----------

> !  , ?
>    ,   .       ,    FAQ.


       ,       +  
"  .   ,   ,           ,     .
 ,   , ,         ,            ,    ,             ."

----------

:              2010.?

----------

..        .   ,      ,    !    :Smilie:

----------


## IRINA_V

*.*, 
   2009 .
     2009 .  :
         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .

  2009 .  -1 ?

----------

,  2009       ,         2010 .

----------


## Ego

-1    1  2010

----------


## -7

> -      -   ,  ?


   1.    088-011,   011 (   -).     ,      .

----------


## -7

> ,  15.   -1   "   ", " ",    ?


/ ,        .
     "05"

----------

.       -       ?

----------


## Ego



----------

, Ego.

----------


## Madlena

> / ,        .


       .  .     ?

----------


## Madlena

-1    "  ".      ,        ()    .

         ,  1  0?

----------

6%,             -2 ???      ?      ,     .      ?  ,       31.12      ? .

----------


## Ego

-2  1

----------

,     1    .?              +     ..?

----------


## yula58

! 
    ,     .     : "        ,   1  2     ". 
         (

----------


## 1

.     6%
1)           2010 ?        .

----------


## .

> .  .     ?


 




> -1    "  ".      ,        ()    .
> 
>          ,  1  0?


 1




> ,     1    .?              +     ..?


 




> .     6%
> 1)           2010 ?        .


      ,    .

----------


## 1

.     .   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 1

.  .

----------


## zoran

,    .      ? ,   =)      .

----------


## 1

.
1)    ?  ,         ?
 .

----------


## .

.   , 1/300     .     ,   .
*zoran*,       ,          -2.       ,      -  ?
     ,      -   31 .           .

----------


## nutzi

Respect   . :write:

----------

!!!    .           1 .2010.!!!   !!! :Smilie:

----------


## rantika

> ..                 ,        )
> 
>    ?


,      .          .. ,     .

----------


## 3

()         .          - ?

----------


## .



----------


## 3

.           ?

----------


## EugeneD

?    - -   ,        .

----------


## EvMorf

!  ,       ,                 ,   ,            ,   ?     ,      ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Ilya_5432

: -1     ?
(,    ,  ...)

----------


## .



----------


## SvetlanaN

-    (-)  10%?
   .

----------


## 85

, ,       , .,   .      ,       18.08.2009  22-2-3199.
,   ,      ,   . 
, ,  -1        - 1  0?      ?

----------


## .

> -    (-)  10%?
>    .


 .  ,  ,           .           :Frown:  



> , ,       , .,   .      ,       18.08.2009  22-2-3199.
> ,   ,      ,   . 
> , ,  -1        - 1  0?      ?


         .     ,          ,     .
         .

----------


## ta4ka

> ,


.... -  ()     ,     ?..     ?...    1 , ,    15 ,       14 ?.. .

----------


## Yanisss

-1        (    ),      :Smilie:     " " ? 
     - 1,    ( -  ,  -  ) -  ?

----------


## TRIAN

> " " ?


    ,    , ,

----------


## solnce163

,        :Frown: ,              .

----------


## medyza

"      "    "      __"    09 10?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yanisss

*medyza*,   ,  ,   :Big Grin:  
*TRIAN*, .

----------


## planol

> "      "    "      __"    09 10?


 2009!

----------


## medyza

,      - ?

----------


## Shustra

,  !
    2009 ,  .   ,          -     ,     .         , ** ?   ,     ,       ,          .           .

----------

4     ?   .  .

----------


## 85

.,   !    - ,          :Smilie: 

       -      . 

      2  3 +  .

----------

[QUOTE=MikleV;52717199], ,     4-.     :
1          ,       .   .
2          ,     (..                 ,        )

   ?[/QUOTE/]
  .

----------

: -1    4-, ..      ( 01   31 )?           15 ?

----------


## .

> .... -  ()     ,     ?..     ?...    1 , ,    15 ,       14 ?.. .


        .




> ,       ,              .


        .         .   ,   , -1  4 .  ,    .      - 



> ,      - ?


     2.        ,  




> ,  !
>     2009 ,  .   ,          -     ,     .


  -   .     .        ,   ,        . 




> , ** ?   ,     ,       ,          .           .


  .  




> : -1    4-, ..      ( 01   31 )?           15 ?


 .  15      2

----------


## 2010

6%

1) ,           (6%)    2010 ?

2)          2009    2010,   ....          .          ?          ,         ?

!

----------


## sunflower_tk

,  .      -1    :      +,          (  ),  ,   ?  ,  ,   -1         ?

----------

,   -  ,     - .
  , 6%,   (  )
  ,         ?    , ?
      ?   ,     (   ,   )?

   ,     -  -     ,   ...
 !

----------


## sunflower_tk

.         .  25     6%   ,          31.12.10.  ,  .

----------


## .

> 6%
> 
> 1) ,           (6%)    2010 ?


 




> 2)          2009    2010,   ....          .          ?          ,         ?
> 
> !


        .     ,      




> ,  .      -1    :      +,          (  ),  ,   ?  ,  ,   -1         ?


  -  .

----------


## sunflower_tk

!

----------


## Marrry

?

----------


## .



----------

> .         .  25     6%   ,          31.12.10.  ,  .


 !

, ,       -   ,   ,  ,     ( ) - , ,     ?    ,         ?

----------


## .



----------


## 72

!  -1 (  6%) -  1 -  100 -        (0),       2009         -   , ,     5    11?

----------


## 72

5  -1?
      -  530-    -      2009(  -11),    1 ( 520),  530= 510-520.

----------

6%.             0,2%?

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------

:

       :    ;              ( 2010        0%);     ( 2010        0%);    ;   .       50%

----------

,  6%,    (2008.)  ?         +          ?    ?

----------


## EugeneD

> 6%.             0,2%?


   ,    ... , ,     ,     .      ,   50%.

----------


## Vilza

,    (6%),   -4  ,   1,      ?       ,    .

----------

> ,    ... , ,     ,     .      ,   50%.


,       :-)

----------


## 78

..!       15%,   . -1 ,  :
1)  2-  200,202,221, 230,    \    ,   .  1.5 .  ?
2)   5- 510-       ?
    !

----------


## ta4ka

> .


...!...,    -     -  ?...    ?..
       .     31    (  , ,     31    ),    , ,   .         31 ,      .

----------


## 72

6%    2(  )   011

----------


## .

*ta4ka*,     -  .     26.3.     ,    


> 2.   ,    ,          ,            ,   ,           ,  (   ) **

----------


## .

-1     ,     .         .

----------


## I_riSSka

,  

  .   ? (    6% )
)

----------


## TashaV

> ,  
> 
>   .   ? (    6% )
> )


    -

----------


## .

*I_riSSka*,   ,    .       .

----------

,  6%,    (2008.)  ?         +          ?    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## vpv

-1    6   .    (   -):
1.     ;
2.     .   
3.       (   1.01  31.03). 

*.,     .*

      . 1-     :    ,      :
1.     ( ),    ,   .
2.        ,     -            
3.        ,       
4. - , , -   -        
5. -   (, ,  ) -     "     ... "

  .    ,     ,             .      - 40  (    -    ,           ). 

     .          -  .

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## vpv

- ,   ,   ,         ,     ....

  ,   ,   . .     .

----------


## .

*vpv*,  ,        -       :Wink:    -     ,  ,     ,        ?  :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> -1    6   .    (   -):...


 ()    (" "  - "")               -      .    !

----------


## SvetlanaN

-,   :
1. , ,   ( ) -     ,     ?
  -  ?

2.     -          ?

3.  3      (  1  )
  -       90.1?

----------


## Chuvak

2   2010   ,  ??!
    ,      ,  ..    1.   ,   ?     !
 ,        ?      ,      ,            ??

----------


## fbrus

(   )       ,  :

  ( 6%)    2010.    (--  ..      ).        ?
       :
)    4 
)            

       .
            ?

    .

  ,    ,

----------


## .

> ,      ,  ..


     .     .          :Frown: 



> ,        ?


    ,

----------


## .

> 


     ,    .
      -1

----------


## Chuvak

> .     .         
>     ,


 ,   ,     2010.

----------


## .

*Chuvak*,   -  2,   2009, 2008   ?    ,   2010    -  2?            *19.11.2009*?

----------

,    .  - !!!!!!   "   "    "           , : ", ...".

----------


## Irik1

> 4.     
>             ,     -1


,        ???    6%        ?

----------

., , ,    ( )  -  2009.     (     ),  2010. -   ()  , , ?  ,  ,  , ..     ...
. (, )

----------

4-  ,    ,        ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,    .  - !!!!!!   "   "    "           , : ", ...".


   ?  ? ?    ,   . 




> ,        ???    6%        ?


    .        .     2010   




> ., , ,    ( )  -  2009.     (     ),  2010. -   ()  , , ?  ,  ,  , ..     ...
> . (, )


 ,    ,

----------


## .

** ,   ,   .

----------


## MikleV

> !  -1 (  6%) -  1 -  100 -        (0),       2009         -   , ,     5    11?


.     2010  100  
  2009         .

-  ...        2009     .    .

----------

5 -1. !
    2009, -11  .
510 -   ,     2009?
520 - ,    , , ?
530 = 510-520      ?

  .:
510 = 5000 
520 = 15000 (5000  .+5000  . + 5000  )
530 = -10000

?

----------


## MikleV

> 5 -1. !
>     2009, -11  .
> 510 -   ,     2009?
> 520 - ,    , , ?
> 530 = 510-520      ?
> 
>   .:
> 510 = 5000 
> 520 = 15000 (5000  .+5000  . + 5000  )
> ...


-  .
     510     2009 . ..       ,    5000

 520 -      .   5000

  530 - 0 -   .

----------


## Irik1

-1   
___________________________________________________________
 length constraint failed. 
The element: '' has an invalid value according to its data type. 

 <>3</> 
___________________________________________________________
 -    ?

----------

MikleV, ,     ,     .
   ,     ,   .

----------


## MikleV

-1   -. -      ,   ,   -   ,    ...

         4  80  ?     ?

           -      ...

----------


## MikleV

> MikleV, ,     ,     .
>    ,     ,   .


    5- . 5-      2009 .

----------


## .

.       .

----------

MikleV, .  )       2009   )

----------


## _

!
, ,     +  6%.
 3 ,   22 .
        , ?        ?  ?       - ?

----------


## Ego

*_*,   ?

----------


## _

.     .

----------


## Ego



----------

> 


  :Smilie: 

      ?

    (     )  - ?   .

----------


## SergObl

. - ,          -    /  ?

----------

!  ()    60 (20).    -.              ?

----------


## .

*SergObl*,  .    
**,

----------


## s3

-1     2   .
 :             2009 c  ,      .   -1    .

----------


## SergObl

,  , (  )   3   ,      ,           ( 3),      " " (     )              -    .
      + .

----------


## .

> 


  ,    .   ,       ?

----------


## SergObl

: "   ,  -  .. -   -  ,    .
  :  3     -       ?
      ""        ?

----------


## SergObl

, :     ,          - "     -        ".

----------


## .

*SergObl*,      ,      ,   .        ,   .          :Frown:

----------


## fbrus

,      
      4  +     -1 (    ?)

    :
_  ( 6%)    2010.   (--  ..      ).        ?
       :
)    4 
)           

       .
            ?

    .

  ,    ,                _

----------


## Feminka

>

----------


## )))

????  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## frogee

31  2010?     .    .
   ?     ?
    25  - ,   -  ?         :Frown:

----------


## .

*frogee*,   ,         .      ,     ?   :Frown: 
   31 ,

----------


## frogee

> *frogee*,   ,         .      ,     ?  
>    31 ,

----------


## SUMA

.    .     ,    2010 .    .  : - .  ;, - . .   .., . .       100%   ,    50%  .  ,        050   ?


> .    .     ,    2010 .    .  : - .  ;, - . .   .., . .       100%   ,    50%  .  ,        050   ?

----------


## Feminka

*SUMA*,      100%?    ,   50 %.

----------


## Mila901

> ,         .   ,    ,


      ?    .     .      ,     ,     ,   .
,     :     ,   , , ..     ,       (  ,        ,         ).

----------


## .

*Mila901*,      .     FAQ.
   ,

----------

,   ,      :Frown: 

***   1-  ___________  ...


       . 
  <>    . 
 <></>

----------

( )
     ( ,     .  )

1.        
2.           . 

 ?   - .  .

----------

, ,  ...   10  2010 ,  ,      (   ,         )     6%  .       ,        ,   1   ,     ?      ,      ,      ...   ,   ,      ?  ,      
     ,   ,   2010             ...        2011 , ? 
   !

----------


## -7

> ,      ...   ,   ,      ?  ,


 -  .    .

----------


## .

> ( )
>      ( ,     .  )
> 
> 1.        
> 2.           . 
> 
>  ?   - .  .


 




> , ,  ...   10  2010 ,  ,      (   ,         )     6%  .       ,        ,   1   ,     ?      ,      ,      ...   ,   ,      ?  ,      
>      ,   ,   2010             ...        2011 , ? 
>    !


,  2010

----------

,  ,   ,      6%,      212      ,       ?      ?
.

----------

> ,  ,   ,      6%,      212      ,       ?      ?
> .


<B>.</B>              .   ?

----------


## .

**,        .        
    14%      



> .   ?


     50%     1

----------

> **,        .        
>     14%      
>      50%     1


   . +  . +  +  ?

----------


## .

.         ,

----------


## telepat

..          .      + .   ?      ?   .

----------


## .

*telepat*,    ?

----------


## telepat

> *telepat*,    ?


   4   030


           ,    ,        ,  ()      ,

----------


## .

,

----------


## telepat

> ,


..          :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## dolbiloff

.  , -1  2-     3-?

----------


## Larik

.   ,      - .

----------


## kartynka

!  ,    -  ,            ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

,    .     .

----------


## foreve

*.*



> **,        .        
>     14%      
>      50%     1


  .            http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=320641

      ,    -     -          ?

----------


## svsan

.
   -1:   ,      ,        ?   ,       ' ,   -   ,        ,   ,      .
 - :         ?

----------


## .

*foreve*,     -2
*svsan*,        ,      .

----------


## svsan

> svsan,        ,      .


 ,              ,       ?

----------


## foreve

*.*,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,      **


  :Wow: 




> ,       ?


 .       -   
   ,      ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Vedmak

> *foreve*,     -2
> *svsan*,        ,      .


                  :
"            .     XXX-XXX-XXXXXX."
      ?

----------


## alcira

! , ,  4-,  2,  5,     .       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _Lena

! ,  (   15%)        2009    40 . .,       1-2 .2009  60. .,  3- .      .    20.      1. 2010.     4 .  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------


## _Lena

:yes:

----------

,  :Smilie: 

 ( 6%)     ?

----------


## .



----------

, .,    .

 !!!

----------

4.    (15%)        2. ?
  5         0,2%   ?

----------


## Larik

-  / ().

----------


## querty

6%
 1   :  * 6% -   
      6%      (   50%)        1        ,        ?

-  .  :
  1  40 000 .,     40000*6% = 2400.,        (   50%)  1200 .              1200 .?  ,         (, , )?

----------


## .

> 


 .    1/4   . ,   , ,    ,         1

----------


## Freezy

.

   -1  ?        ?

         2009     ,   ,      .

----------


## hiker

> .
> 
>    -1  ?        ?
> 
>          2009     ,   ,      .


 8   ,     .       -1   :Redface:          . ,   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## hiker

.    -        .,     :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## .

-  -    212-

----------


## matralen-m

,  ,4   ,  ?       ?  !

----------


## 661

!,!     2009         ,  5  2.  -     2  5?       2009 -    ?   -       (   6%)     , ?

----------


## .

*matralen-m*,    ?     -      .          :Embarrassment: 
*661*,

----------


## matralen-m

2010 :
1. 4       , ,..     

   ? ?
    1,01,2010  31,03,2010?
  ,         ?
    4-?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lyubov K

, ,            ?

----------


## .

*matralen-m*,     .     4-     .     - ?       - ?  :Smilie: 
*Lyubov K*,   ,

----------


## matralen-m

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   15 .     .  

2.       -        -   14 .     . ** 

3.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)     1 .      .

           ?

 :Frown:

----------


## .

*matralen-m*, -1        .         -2.



> 1,01,2010  31,03,2010?
>   ,         ?


  .  ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## matralen-m

,     ?   ( ) ?      ,     01.01.2010  31.03.2010?  ?   ?         !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,


   ,     .    ,   .      ,      .     . 
   -     , ?       ,      ,    ?   :Wink: 
 ,    .             :Frown:

----------


## matralen-m

,    ,     ,      !)  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kate1001

1  -       ,    ?

----------


## Larik

*Kate1001*,
1   .
2.

----------


## 661

*661*,      
        [/QUOTE]

 !!        ,  2!   ,? :Smilie:

----------


## -

, !  :Smilie: 
*.*      -    !!
    ? 
-    ,        ,           .        ,              ?
-         ,              ?
-        ,      " ",       2009    -11?
-        20 ,        5    ?
-   ...        (   ),         (     ).        ?   .    ,   . - .     
!

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3.    ,       . 
4.  ?     ? 
5.     .       ,     ,       ,

----------


## Larik

*-*, 
1.
2.
3. 1
4.
5.     -  -.

----------

> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3.    ,       . 
> 4.  ?     ? 
> 5.     .       ,     ,       ,


    ,     ,    "  ,   " ...  0       
       2009 ,         -2   
  !
 Larik,   !

----------


## -

283  , ,      :Wow:

----------


## .

> -2


  .
   20 .
       ?    ?    1

----------


## -

> .
>    20 .
>        ?    ?    1


20     ,         ,   ,      :Wow:  
    -1...     1        :Wink:     EXCEL,         -     ...  -   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

,   -1,    ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

*-*,   5 -1   -  ,    .

----------


## -

> ,   -1,    ,      ?


     ... +      (   )
  ,     -      ,       2   :Speaking: 


Larik, , !

----------


## Larik

*-*,      ,  .

----------


## Freezy

> 8   ,     .       -1           . ,   .


         ?     /, .. .  .

----------


## .

,

----------


## -

> *-*,      ,  .


! !       Excel     !  :Wow: 
       2 - ... (,  1   2)        ?         :Hmm:

----------

, !           -             . :              2009 ,      2010      ?

----------


## .



----------


## EugeneD

, ...       -  ,  .      -    1- .   -    ,   .

----------


## ksink

, ,       4   ,      ,  ,   .          ,              ?

----------

,     :Wow:    (((

----------

2          ?

----------


## .

**,

----------


## Freezy

> ,


  ,    -     ?

----------


## .



----------


## 0

,       ( 6%), 3 .     -   .    :
-               .       .  :   - ,      -  ?
  ,             ,  ?

----------


## Feminka

- .      ?   :Wink:  



> ,  ?


,        ,    .

----------


## 0

*Feminka*,  !
    3    -          :yes:

----------


## Feminka

*0*,  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## 0

*Feminka*, ,   (   ..)  .         2-3    :Big Grin:

----------

! , :     ,   (  ,    ,   ),     ?   ,   .        ,      .  ,      , ..      .    .

----------


## .

**,    ,     FAQ

----------


## tari

!    ,          ?!   ?

----------


## gihon

: 
 : 10392-00, 
: 571-56, 
: 1039-20. 
   24  2009  N 212- ,     .
   , 
http://www.ya2b.ru/ya2b/post/elements/65851/
   2         "        14%,     7274 ." .      - ?

----------


## mari2ramm

[QUOTE=.;52711993][CENTER][B]

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 (26, .. 25 ) . 
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     26  (.. 25  - ). 

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

*       ()   ?*

----------


## inna99

!   15%,     ,        ,    ,  ??     .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## centrgr

"" ,   :
1. 4 -   +     .
2. 1 -   +      +   .
3.   -      .    .
4.    .
 ,    - 1 ., .

 ?

----------

, .   1.02.10 (),     ,    01.04,           .   ,     ,   . :Redface:

----------


## Vedmak

-1
 8 1        .      .      ?               ?   , .

----------


## inna99

> "" ,   :
> 1. 4 -   +     .
> 2. 1 -   +      +   .
> 3.   -      .    .
> 4.    .
>  ,    - 1 ., .
> 
>  ?


    ,     ,  9   ?     6 . :Redface:

----------

,      N 4 ()
     ,    .
 ,        


125040, . , . , .21 .: (495) 228-76-70, 228-76-45
??    ,  7, .3 ??    ,  7, .3

----------


## Iris1

, ,     4-     ,      ? (   ,     4-)

----------


## Homsa

.
  2    .    2 ,   .               1.     2     .  -    ?

----------


## rol

,   ( ,  -)  2  -   ,   .      ? 
  4-  2, 3    " "  2 ?

----------


## lakmus

.  ,       2010           2009. ..  14%,      ,    2011     ?

----------


## EricMan

.  6% + .
       ,   .

    1    ? ,  0  ?    ,    ?

----------

!     .    -2        ?  ....  ,              ?

----------


## MikleV

> -1
>  8 1        .      .      ?               ?   , .


 8     .   :

   1           .

           CheckXML+

----------


## MikleV

, !

 212-

  15  10

----------

,        :

1.       (  9  -    )  
?
2.      ?

----------


## Feminka

> (  9  -    )
> ?


 



> ?


, .

----------


## Wellia

,     ,       (  ..)       2010 ,  ? ,        ()?

----------


## IvanSh

.    :
1     (  )    
2       
PS

----------


## IvanSh

,   . . 120  320

----------


## wens

! , ,     1  2010     : 4-  4-?      .  2009     4-,   ?   :Frown:

----------

.,   ,    !
 , .   ,    
2.      .
   .   ?
 , "    -"  ,

----------

!..      ....     ,    -   .      ??...  ,          ,   (          _)    ....

----------


## sss2006

?

----------


## Winsafe

, .
   6%, 
     ,     1  2010, ,      ..
   :
  (1152017)

 ,    .
     ,    ?

----------

> 6%, 
>      ,     1  2010, 
> ,      ..


    1   .



> :
> ...


 **   ?

----------

> 1  2010     : 4-  4-? 
>      .  2009     4-,   ?


4- -    ,
4- -  ,     .

----------


## Feminka

> (  )


 



>

----------


## Zelena

.   15% ( )   ,    .
1.    ,   -1   1-2  5 ,   3  4  ?
2.         ,   ,    2010     ? (   ,       )
3.     ,  1      ?
4.   530    1  -      ,    100  ?

. :yes:

----------


## Larik

1. 
2. 
3. 
4.

----------


## SUMA

> *SUMA*,      100%?    ,   50 %.


,     "",   .
  ,     1  2010 
13.01.10 12:20 :   
      :    ;              ( 2010        0%);     ( 2010        0%);    ;   .
 ,     50%  .

----------


## Nandya

*SUMA*,    346.32.      
 2.   ,    ,          ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )                ,      ,     ,          ,      ,         . *            50 .*

----------


## Iris1

> , ,     4-     ,      ? (   ,     4-)


 -...

   :  1   4-    10,      (  )  -   .69.11   .     ???????

----------


## Zelena

> -...
> 
>    :  1   4-    10,      (  )  -   .69.11   .     ???????


      -  4-,  -1.    1 ,     ()   1 .    .

----------


## Winsafe

> 1   .
> 
> **   ?

----------


## Winsafe

-        .   :
"  ,   ,       .      .        .  ,       . (,     )         -  -  01 ." 
      .

----------


## Feminka

> -

----------


## 1970

:
1.       

    ,    ,   1   ,         ,   ?

----------

> ,    ,   1   ,  
>        ,   ?


  :yes:     ,     .

----------


## imbad

!  ,      .  2009       (6%),  2010           :
1.  ,        (        )  ?
2.   (        )            2 ?
3.    /       ,     /     ?
4.         ,       ,    ?
5.        ,            50%   ?

   ,  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

1,2,3   
4 
5

----------


## Iris1

Zelena, .....

----------


## annv

! ,,           ?

----------


## inna99

> ! ,,           ?



                   . :Smilie:

----------


## imbad

> 5


            .    ?          ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


 



> ?

----------


## Nandya

> ?

----------


## Vyborg

-1 ,    "       ".         ,           ,                .      ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Nandya

> -1 ,    "       ".         ,           ,                .      ?


   ,   2004  ,   ,    ,        -    ...
 ,   ,    !!!

----------


## sliderx

.     ,  ..    2009,   2010   ,                  ?

----------


## I_riSSka

!    ,      (),  ,   -   3 .
   14% -  ..       ?
          01 -      ? (      )

----------


## Vyborg

> ,   2004  ,   ,    ,        -    ...
>  ,   ,    !!!


            5 .       ,        (     )         ,   -       .       -     !!! :Wow:

----------

:                        ,      .  ,   ,    ,     ,    .   ,    " "  ,           0000  1000 (  ).      "           2010    .......".  ,     ,      ,    ,  " ",   !   -1       " "     "0",      (  )   .  ,     ,    .       ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 -  .  - ,  - .

----------

*Nandya*, *Vyborg*,       -         .

----------

> -  .  - ,  - .


         ?     ....  :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

> ?


,  -

----------


## ~

, ,   -4   2    ,    .   021,  ?

----------

> , ,   -4   2


 
   -  17




> .   021,  ?


  ,    -  .

.  61

----------

1)   ,  1 -, ,    .    ?
2)    , 1 -, ,    .    ?
 !!!!!      ,     ,   ,    ? 
     ....    , ,   ,  , ,  ?    .

----------


## Larik

1)   5,9,10
2) 1,3,9 ,10.

----------

> 1)   5,9,10
> 2) 1,3,9 ,10.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Booker888

-  , ,  ,  ,   ?        19.11.09?  ?

----------

,            ? .1..7 212-  ,                               7  1999  N 765   .

----------

- -1         ?

----------

> - -1         ?


  .      .     .     , .

----------


## Julius

> - -1         ?


   ,       ,    -   .

----------

"           ,    ".    ?     -1  ?

----------


## EugeneD

> -1  ?


 :yes:

----------


## xxaz

!   ,   ,   -        , ..     ,       ! 
-   ?

----------

, ,    , 27.03    . :
1.     1- ?      ?
2.     1.?     5 .

----------


## Andyko

1.  + 
2.

----------


## skor

> !..      ....     ,    -   .      ??...  ,          ,   (          _)    ....


   .  2006   ,        .   ,      ,       .      ,   ,    ,   .    ,    ,   ,                .           ... ,    ...

----------

, ,           ?
             ?   2010   ,    ?

----------


## skor

> , ,           ?
>              ?   2010   ,    ?


    CheckXML+. ,

----------


## Vedmak

-1.  .               ,             .

   .    "                "     "   "...      "      (, ),   ".      5  - ..   .
     .                  5 ?

----------


## Anastasiya_T

!    .     01.12.2009.  11  /      .    .  /     .    /     1  -4    1 .   3 .       ?       -4  2009 .  ,    ,    ?

----------


## tvavv

4-.
 -   15%.   -, , ,   ,  .   4-   ,    5,9,10  ?

----------


## Vedmak

> 4-.
>  -   15%.   -, , ,   ,  .   4-   ,    5,9,10  ?

----------


## 808080

2010 ,       -           ?   ????
    1    ?

----------

-1.      "  ".      "  ".

   (     ) -   ? :Redface:

----------


## Vedmak

> -1.      "  ".      "  ".
> 
>    (     ) -   ?


 .    . ..          (  ,   ).      .

----------


## MikleV

> (     ) -   ?


....

 ,     ,      -1     ""  -     .

----------


## 808080

> 2010 ,       -           ?   ????
>     1    ?


 -,   :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

*808080*,  .

----------


## Vedmak

> ....
> 
>  ,     ,      -1     ""  -     .


...        :Wink:

----------


## 808080

> *808080*,  .


..    ????? 2009???

----------


## Feminka

*808080*,  .    .


> ?   ????

----------


## 808080

> *808080*,  .    .


!!!!!

----------


## TatiG

-1      .   (43)    .    ,   20    . :Wink:

----------


## Yanisss

> -1      .   (43)    .    ,   20    .


    .   ...  :Wow:

----------


## Simonabal

! !
  2010 ,     26 ,      (),       ?  !  !

----------


## Feminka

*Simonabal*,       ,   ,       .

----------


## ~

, ,         .

----------


## Feminka

http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/

----------


## ~



----------


## SUMA

> *SUMA*,    346.32.      
>  2.   ,    ,          ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )                ,      ,     ,          ,      ,         . *            50 .*


C  ,   , .      , ..   .

----------


## vika sutygina

,      " "       ?     6%.

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Fedelta

,, 5-  -1.         01.01.2001,    510 .   520   ,   01.01.2010+     ?  530     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nadya_20

, .    , +.
 -,       ,       1  2.       ...  -   ...  ,  ,      .
 -,          () ,         7.04.10,   .       ?      .
.

----------


## alex-msk

** ,     "    ,    / -    -" (  :  / :  :   :   /  :    )
  ,     .             .        -   ,   -   (,   )   .

----------


## alex-msk

...
 15%  2010.  "-= ",            ?
 15%  2010.   .   . 1 .  .   ,       .  ?

----------


## E-lenochka

,   ,         (    )   . 
P.S.      ,  .

----------

..     22.06.09?      ?      .     ?

----------


## Andyko

> 15%  2010.  "-= ",            ?


  ,         ;



> . 1


,  ?  " "?



> 22.06.09?


    ?

----------

> ?


   2009

----------


## Stydentka2008

,   . 
*-1   ,       * ? (  2009  " .  "   ...)

----------


## Ego



----------


## Andyko

**,       ,     .

----------

,           ?

----------


## Masha07

!   29 ,     ,   ,      ,    -   ? 
          ,          .

----------


## Masha07

6%

----------


## alex-msk

> ,  ?  " "?


  - -.

----------


## alex-msk

*Masha07*,       1 .   -  ,    1 ,      .
   ,       ""    -  ,      .    .

----------

> *Masha07*,       1 . 
>   -  ,    1 ,      .


+

----------


## alex-msk

** , ,    ,    2010  :Wink:

----------


## Yanisss

> ** , ,    ,    2010


  :yes:  "    -   20-  ,   ,     "

----------

( )    1         ( .  )?          ?
         09-      1.?

----------


## Feminka

> 


 



> 09-      1


,

----------


## Nandya

> ,         ;


     ,   ,    ?
 :Wow:   ,  ...

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ,    ?

----------

.      .        .   ,    ,      .
     ""    ?

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------

:Mad:

----------

! , 
  :
"   050 - 070              ."
   .       ,   ,   ,    
  ,   ,   ,       (  )?

----------


## imbad

> .  2006   ,        .   ,      ,       .      ,   ,    ,   .    ,    ,   ,                .           ... ,    ...


,      .  .   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## skor

> ,      .  .   !


  .       , .      ..
   -  10.03.2010  03-04-08/3-50 (,    -   -  ).
   -  19.03.2010  03-11-11/67 (,  )
   -  19.07.2009  3-5-03/837 ()
   -  15.10.2009  3-5-03/1546 ()
   -  28.11.2009  20-14/2/113416 (  -  )

----------


## imbad

! :Big Grin:

----------


## margosha70

,              ,        ,      ?     ?

----------


## Nandya

*margosha70*,  ...

----------


## margosha70

:Wink:

----------


## Nandya

*margosha70*,     ,   ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## margosha70

*Nandya*,  -   ,           1- .,    ...

----------

,  ,   ,        .   ?

----------


## alex-msk

**,     .   .   ,      ,   :Smilie:

----------

,      ...

----------

> ,, 5-  -1.         01.01.2001,    510 .   520   ,   01.01.2010+     ?  530     ?


510-  2009 -11,520-     ,   . 510, 530=510-520

----------


## Vyborg

[QUOTE=;52737532]      .      .        .   ,    ,      .
     ""    ?[/QUOTE

    .       ,    !          ,       .     :Wink: .           ?     ?     ?

----------

[QUOTE=Vyborg;52738106]


> .      .        .   ,    ,      .
>      ""    ?[/QUOTE
> 
>     .       ,    !          ,       .    .           ?     ?     ?


    ...  :yes

----------


## Feminka

, 1 ,   .

----------


## aw13

6%.      1    6%- .   2010.       ,   6%-   2010 .   . ,  1 . 2010. 6%    2000 .   .      3000 .  -  3000.  (    ).           2010 ?

----------


## Vedmak

?

----------


## Feminka

> 2010 ?


1000

----------


## aw13

> 1000


..              ,  - ?       -   6%?  6%  2000 .,          1000.,  1000 .- 500  ..

----------


## Feminka

*aw13*,    ?
 :



> 6%    2000





> .     3000


   6%,      50%, ..  1000,      = 1000 .

----------


## alex-msk

*aw13*,      1000, ..       50%  ...

----------


## aw13

! :Wow:

----------

,      ,  ,          14 .
2.        -    -   14 .     .
  ,      !         (     " ").   ?    ,     ? , ...

----------


## alex-msk

**,  .    .      ,        :Wink:

----------


## 95

!       -  :              14% ( ),  31,1%!!!!! -! ! :OnFire:  :OnFire:  :OnFire:  :OnFire:  :OnFire:

----------

-2   ,       (   1 - 2010.)
   ?

----------


## _

,  6%. 4-  ..   2  3.          ?

----------


## 95

.  :yes:

----------


## skor

> ,      ,  ,          14 .
> 2.        -    -   14 .     .
>   ,      !         (     " ").   ?    ,     ? , ...


      .   ,    
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/44549/

----------


## skor

, ,   31.01.06  55    15 .
http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/fss55.htm

----------

> ,      ,  ,          14 .
> 2.        -    -   14 .     .


    - .     :yes: 

*skor*,   :Smilie:

----------

-1,    1 .     (, , ).    ?

   2 ,      ,    6 ...

----------


## alexVRN

, ,   .
     -1.

P.S.
C
     ,   .
  - 1,1 %,  - 2%,    ?

----------

> !       -  :              14% ( ),  31,1%!!!!! -! !


...  ...

----------

> , ,   .
>      -1.


05

----------


## alexVRN

> 05


          ?

----------

> ?


  ,        14%    0,2% (        )  ,    13%  .  2010   !

----------


## alexVRN

**,   .     ,     ,   ,   , .
  ,   -1     2011 ?

----------


## big2002

, ,   -4 . 
  .    1 - .     . ,   .  ? 
    - ?    , 051 -     , , ,   , ,  .   071 (), ,    .
  -   ?
   1 -  ?

----------

2009  ().         -  ?

----------

> **,   .     ,     ,   ,   , .
>   ,   -1     2011 ?


 .    -     . ,       ,  ...    .      ,      .

         .         (              .)

----------


## Wellia

!
   ,   (, ,   ..)   2009        ,    2009 ?

----------

> - ?    , 051 -     , 
> , ,   , ,  .   071 (), ,    .


 :yes:  071



> -   ?


,    ?!



> 1 -  ?





> 2.          . 
>           . 
>    - ,   , 
>    ()  .

----------

> , 
>     ,   ,   , .
>   ,   -1     2011 ?


??? :



> .
>           2010  - 
>     10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .
>  12003,  -,   ,   
> 
> *?*





> *.*   2010         , 
>        4330

----------

> 2009  ().
>         -  ?


?  ?



> ,   (, ,   ..) 
>   2009        ,    2009 ?


   ?!  :Smilie: 
  2009

----------

alexVRN,            ?

   ,    -1    .

----------

,    182109... ( 182102...)

----------

3-  2009  ().  3  (,   .   6      ).

  ?         (    )  /?

----------

, :                   ,      .      
 1.       :          (   )?
 2.                 ..,        -?
 3.  ,        ?     ?

----------


## skor

> ,    182109... ( 182102...)


   392

----------

> ,    182109... ( 182102...)


 .




> 392


 .

----------

[QUOTE=.;52711993]* 1.  * 
[B]!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    . 

,   ? ?
  (, )    (-)   ,   1  2010  .....

----------


## Feminka

> (, )    (-)   ,   1  2010  .....


   .

----------

> .


       ....     ()

----------


## alexVRN

**,   .




> alexVRN,            ?
> 
>    ,    -1    .


,   .   ,         .

   ,   . (  ).            .

P.S.         .

----------


## 95

> ...  ...


     !

----------

!       ,   1 ,     20.52 2,    20,    20,    ,         21 2.  - .  , .

----------


## Nandya

,    21

----------


## 95

> ,    21


 :yes:    ,     .

----------


## Alex79_SPB

, .          14%    0.%               6%  ?

----------


## Feminka

> 14%    0.%               6%  ?


   ?     .

----------


## alex-msk

*Alex79_SPB*,    -  ,   (6  15%) -  .    ,  .

----------


## Alex79_SPB

> ?     .


.    ,         ? -   .

----------


## Feminka

> 


,  .

----------


## alex-msk

*Alex79_SPB*,      .   ,    ,   -   !  :Smilie:

----------

1   -1   .

----------


## Feminka

?  ?

----------


## 010101

?     ?

----------


## Palit

15%
    ,    
*      25* ?

..      ?

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------

.    1  -1.

----------


## Feminka

> 25 ?


 25 ,   . ,  25         1 .

----------


## 010101

> ,  .


 :
 ,  1, 2    ,  3  4   ,      ,          2  57   58   N 212-,  5         ()   ,     31.12.2009 .

      1  2        ?        ( ) -

----------


## Feminka

> ,     , -    ,       .





> 


 ,  .

----------


## 010101

> ,  .

----------

> :
>  ,  1, 2    ,  3  4   ,      ,          2  57   58   N 212-,  5         ()   ,     31.12.2009 .
> 
>       1  2        ?        ( ) -


   1-2   ,    ,   .     .

----------

> 1-2   ,    ,   .     .


,    ...

----------


## Palit

15%.
     25 :
..    15%   ?
     ?

   -   ?

----------


## Feminka

> ..    15%   ?
>      ?

----------


## Palit

..

1. ,       1 ?

2.         ?

----------


## Feminka

1   
2

----------


## Palit

.!

    ,        ...

 ,    ,   ,    . ?
      ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,        ...


 
   15% 18210501020011000110

----------


## 88

, 2      ?

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## kosulya777

> 1


  1%  ??? :Wink:

----------

,   05.02.10. ( 6%),    ,    .     1     ??????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

> 1%  ???


  :Wink:

----------


## Feminka

> 1     ??????


 .

----------


## mickle82

25 . 26    . (     -)      .    .    ? !

..   -    .     .

----------


## Feminka

*mickle82*,     .

----------


## Sovichek

,    
  6%   

3921 02 02030 06 1000 160
      ,            (   2010 )  (, , )

3921 02 02040 06 1000 160
      ,            (   2010 )  (, , )

3921 02 02100 06 1000 160
        ,      ,            (, , )
        ,      ,            (, , )


3921 02 02100 08 1000 160
      ,        


392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160
      ,        

www.kbk2010.ru

----------

,   ! .

----------


## mickle82

> *mickle82*,     .


!    ?  :Smilie:   :Redface:      ?

----------


## Feminka

*mickle82*,     ,   ,    1   .    ,     .



> 


   !

----------


## Larik

...   30  2011

----------


## Imelnila

, ..   .    -1...         ..       ?

----------


## Ego

> ..       ?


 .

----------


## E-lenochka

?  ,         (    )   .

----------


## Sovichek

> ,    
>   6%   
> 
> 3921 02 02030 06 1000 160
>       ,            (   2010 )  (, , )
> 
> 3921 02 02040 06 1000 160
>       ,            (   2010 )  (, , )
> 
> ...


      529    )

----------


## alex-msk

*Sovichek*,

----------


## Sovichek

> *Sovichek*,


         (
39210202030061000160      ,            (   2010 )  (, , )

39210202040061000160
     ,            (   2010 )  (, , )

----------


## alex-msk

*Sovichek*,      " 2010 ".    ,     2009 , ..  2009     31.12.2009

----------


## Sovichek

> *Sovichek*,      " 2010 ".    ,     2009 , ..  2009     31.12.2009


 2009         ( 
 :yes:

----------


## Imelnila

> .


,       -  ..

----------


## alex-msk

*Sovichek*, , .        ?         1  ?

*Imelnila*,       .

----------


## Imelnila

> *Imelnila*,       .


     ?    ?

----------


## Ego

> ,       -  ..


       .?
    ?

----------


## Sovichek

> *Sovichek*, , .        ?         1  ?
> 
> *Imelnila*,       .


       2010       )

----------


## Imelnila

> .?
>     ?


,    -  .     ,     3

----------


## Imelnila

?

----------


## alex-msk

*Imelnila*,    .       .
   .  ,    ,       .

----------


## Imelnila

, . ,   .     ?

----------

> , . ,   .     ?


 -  ,
  ,    .

----------


## Imelnila

!

----------


## alex-msk

*Imelnila*,    , ,       .    , ,  -    ...

----------

,      1 .      .

----------


## Vedmak

> , . ,   .     ?


      .                . .             .      )
         )))

----------


## Imelnila

.      . ,  .       ?

----------


## Ego

> ,  .       ?


         ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Imelnila

..      ?   1      :Frown:  ..

----------


## Ego

,     ,

----------


## Imelnila

)

----------


## 555

.    .    :Smilie: 

     .     4 .        .      .  ,       :Frown:  .  ,            ,     ,     ...

              .          ,      .     ?   ?     ?   ? 

.

----------


## Feminka

*555*,  ,     ?

----------


## 555

Feminka,   :Frown: 

  ...   ,  ...

----------


## Gold fish

! ,  6%,      1 .           ( ).      .  ,        ?        ,          - ,  ,  , ,  , , ...       ,    () ...   ? 
 ,   ()    " " -   ?  ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## irka80

!      . ,        ?          .     .        ,     .

----------


## Feminka

> 


  ,     ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,     .

----------


## Gold fish

> ,     ?


     ...

----------


## Feminka

*Gold fish*,   ,  /    ,   .

----------

> .    .   
> 
>      .     4 .        .      .  ,       .  ,            ,     ,     ...
> 
>               .          ,      .     ?   ?     ?   ? 
> 
> .


?

----------


## Gold fish

.      ,   ,      :Smilie:    ,   !

----------

4-.       1  ,   : 041, 051, 071, 061      6% ???????     071 ????  :Embarrassment:  :Redface:

----------


## tester98

.   .
 ,  ,   ,      .     ,     .   2008     ,             2009. 
 2009    ,      .        :
1.       ,     ( )
2.    ""   ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,     ( )






> ""   ,      ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


   .    .
    )))        ...
,          (6%)   ?

----------


## -

**  "      -       ." ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Feminka

> "      -       ." ?

----------


## tester98

>

----------

> 4-.       1  , 
>   : 041, 051, 071, 061      6% ?
> 071 ?


. 071

( 2,9%)

----------


## Olya_Kaptur

!   ,   . , ,  2010            ?    ,             . . .

----------


## Hellenna

> .    .   
> 
>      .     4 .        .      .  ,       .  ,            ,     ,     ...
> 
>               .          ,      .     ?   ?     ?   ? 
> 
> .


   ........
    (  )          ,      ,      .     -  .     .     10 000 . (      - , ,  ..- ).      .     .     ,      ,       ,     - ....        .        . .         500 .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
    ,   ..........  - ! :yes:

----------


## klon2007

!
 ,    1151058,  -1?
,  6%,

----------


## Larik



----------

-1.     - "  .  .  - /."

, !!!    ?      ...

----------


## alex-msk

*Hellenna*,      ,      .      ,      ,    3     -      .
   ,       ?!!!

----------

-        -   14 .       

  ???

----------

> -        -   14 .       
> 
>   ???


 ,  ,  -  ...

----------


## Hellenna

> *Hellenna*,      ,      .      ,      ,    3     -      .
>    ,       ?!!!


      , ..    .
       ,     ..... :Wink:

----------


## Hellenna

*.              ,             ,     -1*
    ?
-     ......(  )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## skor

> ,  ,  -  ...


    ,   .    ,    ,     ,    -  ...

----------


## Alla95

!
 -   030   3  .
  :"      ,  ,   ,           ,  (   )              ,      ,     ,         ,      "

    (     )     13186 ,     
  :        ?( ,   ,      - )

----------


## alex-msk

*Hellenna*,   -       :Smilie:

----------

.
            9000(   5 )    4196.      1818,6+779,4+143+259,75=3000,75.  2098   .     -    3000?

----------


## Hellenna

,     "" ......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anton P.

!

       1 . 2010 .   -1.             .
    2006 .       (     01.01.2009).

 ?

----------


## 606

[QUOTE=;52740812]4-.       1  ,   : 041, 051, 071, 061      6% ???????     071 ????  :Embarrassment:  :Redface: [/QUO

----------


## Simonabal

15  2010 .  ,  26  2010   ,   26      !           ?   ?

----------


## buh2208

, ,    -1,     ?   ,   1.8.       .!
!

----------

2009,   2010    . , ,       ?          ?

----------

> , ,    -1,     ?   ,   1.8.       .!
> !


  ?  !   . 
  ,    ( ),         ,     .   ...

----------

> , ,   -1             ?
> 
>     :                ,    ?
> 
> !


!!!    ! , , !

----------


## denis-fox

.     (, 6%,    , ):
1.           ?     1    .   ?      ?
2. ,  -    ?  ,       .  - ?
3. ,       ?          ?
4.    1-    (        2009 ),    1-      ?

.

----------

!
 !
      ( 1-  2010 )???
     1152016,     ,   ?       ,     .

----------

(+)
1  2010     ,    -         ?

----------


## Feminka

> 1152016,     ,   ?       ,     .


     ?

----------

.
    1152016
  ,    ,     ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


 :  137  08.12.08
( .     19.11.2009  119) 
 1 . 2010 .

----------

!
     .
       ,      ......

----------

> (+)
> 1  2010     ,   
> -         ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post52742280

----------

,       ?

----------

4-    2  3 .
? ,  1    ?
 1    ?
 .

----------


## Feminka

> ,       ?

----------

1    ?


 :Smilie:

----------


## nasty6.06

.     ?    ? :Love:

----------

> 


  ?     .

----------


## Feminka

,   ,     ,    .

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## alex-msk

> ,   ,     ,    .


,      .          -   .

----------


## Feminka

*alex-msk*,    " ", ..  ,     ,  .     .

----------

.
       ?

----------


## alex-msk

** ,     ...  ,

----------

** , http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...90%D0%A2%D0%9E

*

----------

.    -1:
  6%,        2010  ,       ,    ?   ?   230  -   ,     " .  "  ?

  ,    ,    ,  09.04      ?

  .

----------



----------

-1   1  2010 ?

----------

,  :Redface:

----------

" (-1)                        15   N 212-."

   ?

----------

> .     (, 6%,    , ):
> 1.           ?     1    .   ?      ?
> 2. ,  -    ?  ,       .  - ?
> 3. ,       ?          ?
> 4.    1-    (        2009 ),    1-      ?
> 
> .


    .

----------


## wrungel

6%  ( )    1-  2010-     -Banking.

     " (108)"?

  screen shot  :

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink

----------

> " (-1)                        15   N 212-."


, ,      ?

----------


## matralen-m

!!          ?  1151065, -1,   11???  -          ?

          24000   80000     ,       ?

 !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

*matralen-m*,   "0".    .      1  -1,      1151065  11?
    .  ,   -    ,   .

----------


## Evgeny208

,    .
     15%.        2010 ,      (  ),     ,   .
  ,    ,   (. .   )   ?
  , ,           ?,      .
,  ,       , ,   .  ,   ?
, ,    ,        ,   ,       ?
,

----------


## Larik

*Evgeny208*,    .   ,      " ",    ,    .

----------


## matralen-m

, ,      (  )   ,    ,  ,   -1,         ,   ?

       ?

         ,     ,     !(( !

----------


## Larik

*matralen-m*,        ,       1  2010 .   ,           ?
 ,       .
  .   - ?

----------


## matralen-m

,     ,      ,  ,     ,      ,   -1        ,   ,  ?

----------


## Larik



----------

2009,   2010    . , ,       ?          ?

----------


## Larik

,       .   ,     .   ,    ?

----------


## Evgeny208

,   .
     2010 ,          -,          . , .      . 
     , ,           . 
,    , ,  . - .      ,    , ?     ,    1 ?
,

----------

> ,       .   ,     .   ,    ?


  ,   ,        .

----------


## Syuzan.87

,  .  -1   , 1, 2, 3 (). ?   2 ,     ,    3 .

     1 ,     . ?

----------

0

----------

!
   -1   .
 ,   . 141                        (   !).
        . 520      . 530     .    31  2009      . ?   ?   -      ?     ?!?!

----------


## Larik

**,    100%.
        31.12.09      ?

----------

.    ...
  .       15 ..      ? ...

----------

---    ----

----------


## Larik

**,         2010    5.   . 
 . 1  ,      ,      2009 .    .
  ?

----------

:Smilie: 

   6% - .   2009  ,   . :          ?
 ,      - 9.         1?

.

----------

. 530 (- ).   ? 
          18.01.2010  = 0  (,  ). - ,  ?

----------

?   ?      .    .

----------


## Larik

**,        ,   5 .           2009 .      ,     .     392    01.01.2010   ,  . ?    1   100 
 "0"    .

----------


## Larik

> . 530 (- ).   ? 
>           18.01.2010  = 0  (,  ). - ,  ?


 .    ,     ,    2009     "0".   ,  .     ,       .     .

----------

!!!
     . 530 (- ).   ? 
          18.01.2010 = 0  (,  ). - ,  ?

----------


## Larik

**,       .  .

----------

,   . 530    (- .).         !!

----------


## Larik

**,    ,     ,        530.       .   ?     ?

----------

!!!   ???

----------


## Larik

.     .

----------


## doroschenko

..,  ,      -  ,           ,     ,       ,   ,     - .
!
   -      ,    ,      -    ,   . - ? !!!

----------


## Oksj

,       ,      .     :          
?    120 (  ),   ,    , .     ,   ?    ,      ?

----------


## Oksj

,

----------

!
   -1   .
 ,   . 141                        (   !).
        . 520      . 530     .    18  2010       (  ). ?   ?   -      ?     ?!?!

----------


## Larik

*Oksj*
  120,  210.
  ?

----------

!!!   ,    .    18.01.2010 !!!     5 -1      31.12.2009. 18.01.2010    = 0    .
  7.2.    ()       31  2009     .

----------

!!!   . 530   !     ???

----------


## Larik

**,   ,       .      . 530.     ,    .    .     "",       "". 
..    510 "0"
 520 (     )
 530       . 520.
      ,    .        .

----------


## Larik

> !!!   . 530   !     ???


 .   ,      .      31.12.2009  .

----------

5 "...    31  2009 ".  ?

----------

-  .    . 530          .  .    .

----------


## Larik

**,  ,   ,      .    .
    4-     31.12.2009.          ,      .

----------

- - ,       .
-  .      .

----------


## Larik

**,    ,    .    .

----------

!
 !
  -1   . 530           (1 ),     !

----------

31  2009

----------

!!!
   31  2009    .    - .
7.2.    ()       31  2009     .

----------


## ..

-,  !
  4  (),  ,      ,   -.   ?             .
 :Wow:

----------


## skor

> -,  !
>   4  (),  ,      ,   -.   ?             .


        .    -     (, , ).   ?     .

----------


## adva2004

, .     2009.  2009   .      , , 4-,  . 
        1 ?   ,  ?

----------


## ..

,    ,         ..,   .  :Wink:

----------

.   

    .     .      .        120(  ),   320(   )

   ,        320

    ?????

----------


## hiker

> ,       ,      .     :          
> ?    120 (  ),   ,    , .     ,   ?    ,      ?


    - 320

----------


## hiker

, .

----------


## MikleV

*Larik*
   .
5       ,     ....
...

----------


## 777

1          1  2010       1  2010(    -6%)???

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 1          1  2010       1  2010(    -6%)???


 1   ,

----------

, !     -   ,      ,     .  1  ,    ...     1    ( , )?

----------


## Oksj

- , 120    320. -    ,   ,  120,    ?

----------


## irka80

. , ,   ,     ?    ? .

----------


## Nandya

*irka80*,  ,  ,  .

----------

,   1      15.10.2008  209 "            ..."   ?

----------

,    ,     ?

----------

> ,    ,     ?


:   -1  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> :   -1

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,    ,     ?





> :   -1



, -1-   ,  !

----------

,    -1 .
  :
    ,    . .    1    200     ( + . ),    210 (    . )     , .   (  . )   . 
   .9 .1,2 212-   .     ,         ,          .           . 
  :  ,    200      ,  ,   . 210    ?
 ,   ,  -    . ,    (..  )?

----------


## 777

120  ,320     .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 210 (    . )     , .   (  . )   .


-       ,       **  ** 

        ?

----------

> 120  ,320     .


  ?

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

!
 !   . 
 4-,  2,  4.  "   ".         ,  ,     ?     9 (3 ).    "   " -     -   ,  ?

----------

> -       ,       **  ** 
> 
>         ?


   -    .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> :  ,    200      ,  ,   . 210    ?


 :yes: 





> ,   ,  -    . ,    (..  )?


 :yes:

----------

, ,         1  ,  ,    ?

----------


## Feminka

> 1  ,  ,    ?

----------

,  ,        -1    ?   ,  1, 3( )  5.    . 2         . 3

       :    .  ,   . .  ,   ,       ,    ? /   ,       1,5,     .    .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,  ,        -1    ?


 1,2,5

 3     



> :    .  ,   . .  ,   ,       ,    ? /   ,       1,5,     .    .


 :yes:

----------


## Ulyana-2007

**,       -1

----------

,       .2  . 3.  .3   . 2

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,       .2  . 3.  .3   . 2


_1.3.         ,

 1, 2 ,    , 


 3  4   ,          ,                     2    57      58         212-,   5          ()    ,           31.12.2009 ._

             3  4

----------

,   ,  . 57 .2     - ..     3. ,   2  . 3  ,   ?

----------


## Nandya

**, ,   ,   1, 2, 5
3  4   -

----------


## 95

> ,  .  -1   , 1, 2, 3 (). ?   2 ,     ,    3 .
> 
>      1 ,     . ?


3-         ,     ,    .

----------


## 95

> , ,         1  ,  ,    ?


   , .      *6 *  **.    - .

----------


## 95

> , !     -   ,      ,     .  1  ,    ...     1    ( , )?


   -     20-.

----------


## 95

> ,   .
>      2010 ,          -,          . , .      . 
>      , ,           . 
> ,    , ,  . - .      ,    , ?     ,    1 ?
> ,


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## SKELA22

:

  ,  15      (     ).  ,   -  .

      ? 
          (.   -)?

----------

> ,    .   ,       ?


1 -   ,   ...    2,    -

----------


## Feminka

> ?


+  



> (.   -)?

----------


## SKELA22

, Feminka

----------

> 120  ,320     .


 ...        (    )    ...  ,     ,        120(  ) ,      320 ,     ...    ?????

----------

> ,   .
>      2010 ,          -,          . , .      . 
>      , ,           . 
> ,    , ,  . - .      ,    , ?     ,    1 ?
> ,


           30    .    ,         .    2010    .          (  )      ,         (  -   ,   )

----------


## 57

!    ,      2010.         18  2010,     ,      15  (!)  4-?   ,          ( -       )?         100 .

----------


## alex-msk

*57*,    ,    ...

----------

, 95!

----------


## Feminka

> 100 .

----------


## nasty6.06

:Smilie:    25.01  4  2009       -1)   100?

----------

!     ,         14- !!!  .

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

> 25.01  4  2009       -1)   100?


     ,       :

"III.   1
"      "

3.1.                      .
  100 "  ,      "       150      (    2010      "0")."

----------

0))

----------


## nasty6.06

Ekaterina.yar;
  100 "  ,      "       150      (    2010      "0")."[/QUOTE]

        150.   )))    )

----------


## shamic

.          .       ( 6 ).  ,       ,   ?  ?

----------

140       .      9.04      ?

----------


## Troglodit

,   -   : 

1.     6%    19  2010,      -      (      )    ?       19  11    ,     ?

2.            ,          ?

3.   -        ,   -    .        ,    .        .        (           ?)       ?  -      ?

    ,          -      .
.

----------


## Troglodit

4.      ?    19 .

        ,    .

----------

> ,   -   : 
> 
> 1. ..
> 
> 2. ..
> 
> 3...
> 
>     ,          -      .
> .


1.   ,     ,      =)
3.      ,          .      , ..    ,     .

----------


## Troglodit

,    ,   -    0?

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------


## -35

-  , 2009      , 2010       ,    -1         ?

----------


## Alena-enott

, .     .  1  2010 .   .         1 ?
  ,     4 ,        1 ...

----------


## Troglodit

-         6 ,     ,       11???

----------


## EugeneD

11   ...

----------


## Troglodit

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=185764

      2010     ?

----------


## EugeneD

,  2010...    !   2009   .

----------


## Troglodit

,  ... .

----------

,     04  2010 , ,     1-    ,   ,    ,    ?

----------

?

----------


## Feminka

> 1-    ,   ,


,

----------


## Vik04ka

15%
  + +   3 +     13 900.                       10    ,            ?   !!!

----------


## 35

!    :
       -  , 2009      , 2010       ,    -1         ?

----------


## EugeneD

,   ,    .  ,       .

----------


## Janar

> !    :
>        -  , 2009      , 2010       ,    -1         ?


      ,   . .

----------


## 35



----------

! ,,  ,,  .
 -  (). 2005   .  . 1  2010       ,   .     - (?).        (   )?             ?  ,

----------


## Feminka

,     ,    ,    5     ,     .

----------


## 555

.         -1  15 ...

----------


## Feminka

,   1 .

----------

> ,     ,    ,    5     ,     .


     !
          (  -),     ( -) ( ).  ,  .    ,   ???

----------


## Feminka

**,        ,        .

----------


## Barhat

, ,    6% ,    2009,   .   ,            .
 - ?      -    ?

----------


## Feminka

,    .     -    .

----------

> **,        ,        .


     , .     -    .     100%.      .  ,       (  )?

----------


## Feminka

> -    .     100%.      .


 ,     



> ,

----------


## Shtirliz

, !  , 6%,  .   -,        2009.
                 ?

----------

Feminka ,  !!!

----------


## Feminka

*Shtirliz*,  .

----------


## Shtirliz

!

----------


## 7katarina7

-     ,     .  , ,       . .         1 . 2010   ?( 2009     )

----------


## MikleV

"  (), , , "

----------


## 7katarina7

:Redface:   .

----------


## liudok19

SOS! ,,      1  2010.
   ,(   . )    ,  16.04,    20.04.10?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## 95

> ,     04  2010 , ,     1-    ,   ,    ,    ?


 -   ,     :Big Grin: .    -  .    -   .

----------


## 95

,   -   ,   . !  :Big Grin:

----------


## liudok19

Feminka   


> 


 -        ,           ,     ,        .  ,  .  ....

----------


## EugeneD

"",     " ...", ( 6.3  6.4),      "**  ",  "**  "...

----------


## liudok19

VI.    3
"      
  " 

6.1.    010   ,     .           100    2 .
6.2.    020            (      110    2 ).
6.3.    030        ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )              ,      ,     ,         ,      .
(. 6.3  .     19.11.2009 N 119)

  .       ""  ""

----------


## 95

> Feminka   
>  -        ,           ,     ,        .  ,  .  ....


     ,     .

----------


## Feminka

> ,            ,   ,           , * (   )  *            ,      ,     ,         ,

----------


## liudok19

*Feminka*, 


> 


   ,    .  ,   .   ?

               .             (   ), ,            31 .            .
            ,     .   II         I  II ,          II  (         50 ).  - 50-         ,    III   ,        .
:     17.07.2009  3-2-12/71@

----------


## liudok19

*Feminka*, 

      ,    :


    ,      

           .  



           ,

   .



-

                                                          .. 
10  2006 .
N 03-11-05/174

 :Confused: 

         ,     .    , !!!!!

----------


## Feminka

*liudok19*,     .....  :Wink:

----------

,  -   ,  6%   ? 6%         25 ,      31 . ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,  6%   ?


 



> 6%         25


 



> 31 . ?


+

----------


## hiker

27 , ,   :Redface: 
  - 
                  ,
    -1 ,        

         ,    ?

----------


## Feminka

,      :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> ,


   . , ,  4-

----------


## Alena-enott

, .     .  1  2010 .   .         1 ?
  ,     4 ,        1 ...

----------

,..        2009.      ,     :
"   030 . 3      ,    ...     ,    . 
6.3.    030        ,  (   )  :Wink:              ...  ()       ,      "
..          .

----------


## Bucom

> .  1  2010 .   .         1 ?


        (   -   ).

----------

?
       ,   
(         3  030)

----------

!
   ? :
-   ( )
-/  
- 15%
-   
-     
-     ( ,  ,  )

:       (   ),    ( -  ?  /?     ?)
  -      ,   ,   ?

----------


## Iriska123

,       1  2010 .        2009,    .   4  2009    .            -.

----------

#793
  - , .. .     ,    - ..   .
   1    , ..  .       - ..    .  31.12.2010.

----------

*Iriska123*, .   1       .  1.

----------


## tikwa3

,   16 ,    .    ,     ,       20 .     ,       20,   ,   ,        ,   ,             ,      .

----------


## Miwonok

, ,         ,     -    1 ? - , ,    ,     !
         ,  ,  .
.

----------


## Yar77

,  ,   -1  ,  ,    4-  ,?

----------


## -

! 
     2009  -     . , ,          ,     2009 
  -          ,     2009 ???  :Wink: 
      (   //   )?

----------


## ___

,     1 .   . 
1.   .  (+)   ,     ???
2.  .  (+)  ,      , ..  .   .     . ???       ?

----------

,
   (6%),         1 ,      "   "      ???

----------


## Larik

**,       ........

----------


## Larik

*Miwonok*,     ,    .  ,    -1.

----------

> **,       ........


?    ?   ??

----------


## alenka5

! 
        2009   ???

----------

, !
      .  27       -1,     ,  2  3   (((   2 ,   3 ?    2      3 ?  !!!

----------


## hiker

> ,  ,   -1  ,  ,    4-  ,?


    // ?

----------


## hiker

> , !
>       .  27       -1,     ,  2  3   (((   2 ,   3 ?    2      3 ?  !!!


  -1?
   ,      ,   ?      ?

----------


## hiker

> ! 
>         2009   ???


   "   4 2009"

----------


## Polyana

,   6% ,    ,        ,  ,          ?

----------


## EugeneD

,    ""   -    .

----------


## Olgaaccount

, ,     (). .

----------

2   ?   ?

----------


## 1603

2   !!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -1?
>    ,      ,   ?      ?


  3   "       ,   ,  "      ? (           ?)
        (((   ,

----------


## Lison

2  ?

----------


## Polyana

: ".1.1.             ( - )  ,   ,          ,  ,    *  -.*",        ???

----------


## Polyana

, -        ?

----------


## EugeneD

1)     .  2)    ,   2 - !

----------


## EugeneD

> 2   !!!!!!!


  -  , 2 -  **  .

----------


## 7katarina7

,  ,   ,  1  2   ,    (   ,     !),    ,   .
      ,      ,            ?

----------


## KoSS9lK

,     
 3.     .
  !           25.
    ,     9  2010 . ( ...),        ,         ,      ?   ?

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------


## KoSS9lK

:Smilie: 
  ,   ,   (  ) ,        ?...     .

----------


## EugeneD

. : http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D - !

----------


## KoSS9lK

...       ,    ...    ))

----------


## EugeneD

,  ...  -  2011 .    -    ,   -   .

----------


## KoSS9lK

.   ,  ..

----------


## 95

> 2   ?   ?


   2 .      .

----------


## Shumilov

!    !

   (6%).      .  :
1 -      ,        (, ) -     (, ) ?  ,      ?
2 -               -  .   ,           ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

*Shumilov*,         ,        . ..     1 ,         .

----------


## Shumilov

> *Shumilov*,         ,        . ..     1 ,         .


  , Larik,      !  :Love:

----------


## brarech

! , ,       1  2010 . ().  :   1     ,        (  ,    ),      .    ,         ?             ?  .

----------


## tinkaer

.     ,      .

----------


## brarech

:Smilie:

----------


## Len-tochka

6%.    .   .   ,             .    ,      .   ,       .  -    ?          ?
 .         31 ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 6%.    .   .   ,             .    ,      .   ,       .  -    ?


  2009 .        30  -       .




> ?


 ,    2010 .,     ,      ,      




> 31 ?


 31

----------


## HopeH

.  .       ,     ( 15.04)   14.04.     ?     ? ?

----------

, ,     , ,    ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> , ,

----------


## Piero29

.  ,  .   9 ,     26.  15 %..    .     .          ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 9


   ?   ,  ,

----------


## Piero29

> ?   ,  ,


 .    .       ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> .       ?


         2010   30  2011 .  -2  2010         2011

----------

-   ....   -1             ????

----------

**,   .

----------

, :       ,     .    ?   - ,   ?

----------


## TashaV

> , :       ,     .    ?   - ,   ?


 -   .  1 ,   .       
  : 1

----------

!

----------


## __

,    ,      ?       ,      ? ( )

----------

!
, -,    ?

 - , , 6%,   ,    ,   -  .  -    .

   -   ?  ,       ? 

      ,     1 ,      !
!

----------


## Vec

! , .  
         .
 1        .(       ,   .,         .   )   ,   . 
        1 ?

----------

.

----------


## Feminka

> 1 ?


 -

----------


## 95

> -


     -  .    .

----------

!
   , ..    !

, -,    ?

 - , , 6%,   ,    ,   -  .  -    .

   -   ?  ,       ?

      ,     1 ,      !
!
P. S.    ?

----------


## 95

> .


 :EEK!:  :Super:

----------

,  -, ?

----------

**,   ,   ..

       ,
           ,
        ?!

 , ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Len-tochka

> 2009 .        30  -       .


      ,      ??? :EEK!: 
   :

 "15.02.10 , :          

          ,              (         ).       ,       03.02.2010  -22−3/84@.

           11.12.2006   169   31.12.2008  154.     1.5            .       ,       . "
http://www.pravcons.ru/news15-02-2010-3.php
   .   ,    )))

----------

*Len-tochka*, 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=323110
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=71448




> .   ,


  :yes:

----------

,     .    6%.
   -           ?        ?           ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------

> 


!

----------

.    1  2010   (  ,      2010    ). 

  -   6%.  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

**,   ? .

----------

-   ,   ,    .........  ........   ....

----------


## Len-tochka

> *Len-tochka*, 
> 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=323110
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=71448


   :
*      ,      *  ???

   ,  ,        -,      ,   !

----------

> :
> *      , 
> * ???
> 
>    ,  ,


 ,        - ?  :Smilie: 

 346.24

----------


## alex-msk

** ,          -,      ?  :Wink:

----------

> ** ,          -, 
>      ?


    ?

**   .  :Wink:

----------

, ,      (  6%)

----------

6%?

 182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110,   ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

> , ,      (  6%)


http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------


## alex-msk

** , -, -  -           ...    ,        -       ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulyana-2007

*alex-msk* ** ,

  ,          ,      ,   ,        , . 120     .      ,   . 126   (    ,     ),     50 .

  ,        !

----------


## Piero29

> 2010   30  2011 .  -2  2010         2011


      ,  3 , 477   , 866   ,  8660    2010 ,      28 ...         ...        ,      ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ...


 :Big Grin: ,      ,     .




> ,      ?


 ,     ,  .

----------


## Piero29

> ,      ,     .
> 
> 
> 
>  ,     ,  .


   . :Frown:      .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ...


  ,      12   4     .         ,

----------


## Ischakova80

:          6%.      ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

*Ischakova80*, 



> 


  ,      .




>

----------

-1    ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> -1    ?


,

----------


## Ischakova80

1  2009  6%.    26.03.2010.      1 .         ?       ?

----------


## gpasha

6%,    4  2009, -.  ,     (26- )   . - ,     () 
 4 .2009  1 .2010 (   1151085).             ?        2009    1152017?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 1  2009  6%.    26.03.2010.      1 .         ?       ?


 . 346.21.

----------


## Vec

> -


      ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


  .

----------


## Vec

> .


.     ?

----------


## asgrigoryan

!

    .
   (   )    2009    10  .,       .

 1  2010    50 .   42 . ,      8  .
    1  2010     8  .  8     ,     ?

( ,          )

 .

----------


## mgmf

!

            ?
    :
http://service.nalog.ru:8080/
     ?

P.S.    6%  . .

----------


## Aida_Mala

, .   (6%),  .       .   ,       6% ( ,    50%),            .     ?    ?

----------


## Hausger

,        ?

----------


## Lapohka

1  :Redface:       ?

----------


## Lapohka

..

----------


## alex-msk

,     ( 15%)  ,     ,     -    1%   ,    2     -    ?  :Smilie: 

 :            15% -  1%,     ...

 ,     ...

----------

> ,        ?


 19

----------

(  - )? :Drug:

----------



----------

> !
>    , ..    !
> 
> , -,    ?
> 
>  - , , 6%,   ,    ,   -  .  -    .
> 
>    -   ?  ,       ?
> 
> ...


  ,           .    ,   1   .

----------

,    ?       ,    (((

----------


## Maat

:Frown: ,     ,     :Frown: .
,   ?        ?

----------


## Hausger

> 19


_"              ,     ,      5    ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30       100 ."_

     -        ""?

----------


## Nandya

> -        ""?

----------


## __

.  , ,            15%

----------


## Feminka

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------


## __

> http://service.nalog.ru:8080/


!

----------

> ,    ? 
>       ,    (((


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

  "  "

----------


## yula58

!

  .             ?

      ,          .

----------

,     ?             ?

----------

> .      
>        ?


   - .




> ,     ? 
> 
>      ?


 -  :Smilie: 
( ,    < 100 ),
  "" .

----------

.
   ,   ,      .      .
             , , ???

----------


## alex-msk

**,       ???   ,    .  -    .

----------


## maxxxmad

, ,   .
1.    ,   1  ,    50%  -    ,     1 ,      ?

2.      ,       ,   2 :     ,  2 :    ?   ?       ,- ,     ,    ?
     ?

 . .

----------


## Feminka

1 
2  ,

----------


## hiker

> ,     ,    ?
>      ?
> 
>  . .


    ,       -

----------

!   .  15%.  1 .2010.,   ,..  ,    ?

----------


## EugeneD

.      .

----------


## yula58

,   :Smilie:     )

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/
> 
>   "  "


!

----------


## hiker

> , ,   .
> 1.    ,   1  ,    50%  -    ,     1 ,      ?
> 
> 2.      ,       ,   2 :     ,  2 :    ?   ?       ,- ,     ,    ?
>      ?
> 
>  . .


,      ?/  23.04/
  , , ,

----------


## -  -

> 19


   .
      ,    1 -            .
    -      ?
 :Frown:

----------


## 661

,   ! , !    , ,           ,       ?

----------

> !   .  15%.  1 .2010.,   ,..  ,    ?


         1 .   .      ,   ,    2 ....  ?

----------


## 661

...  ,    363 .3?           ,?      .   2009    .   ?

----------



----------


## tinkaer

> ,   ,    2 ....  ?

----------

> ,    1 - 
> 
>     .
>     -      ?


+ http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/212fz_251109.htm#46 ? 
  ?  :Smilie: 

  .

* http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r239_05.htm

----------


## -

> -
>    ( ,    < 100 ),
>   "" .


     ,    ,  ,    5 ,    
,     :Frown:

----------


## -

> ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)


 
  - 04 ?
     -  ?   3  4         ?

----------


## Krujopinka

!  -1.      ,        ?   66 ..  211  214?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Krujopinka

> !  -1.      ,        ?   66 ..  211  214?


, , !
. 9,  1,   212-
_15)          - ,               ,      ._

  ?

----------


## .man.

: ,    (  ,  -)      ?

----------


## Larik

*.man.*, ,    ,   ?

----------


## .man.

!  :Redface: 
.

----------

, .

    :

 1.   

!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .          ,     ,     ,  .

    . 
 2010       (),     ,         .   ...
.    ,  .
     1 . 2010 .  ?

6%-  , ..  .

        .   .
  ,      . ?
             ?   , ,  ...     :-(((

, ,   .

----------

> 1 . 2010 .  ?
> 6%-  , ..  .


   ,   



> .   .
>   ,      . ?


 :yes: 



> ?


  :yes:

----------


## _Sveta

,  1151058 "            ,    "   1-   ?   ,   .

----------


## EugeneD

,    -1   .

----------

,  ,   !!!

----------


## majorlexoff

6%    ..  ..   ..  ?      ?

----------


## Feminka

*majorlexoff*,    ?

----------

.    ,  ,  6%.    ,   ,   .          .     (     ,        1 ,      ).       ?

----------


## alex-msk

**,       (     ),   -     -    .
     ????
, ,           .

----------

,     1    ( 15%),      ?

----------


## TRIAN

> 


     ?     - ...

----------


## Gadfly

(15%)  ,  1  2010
     ,  -   ,  ,  ?  :Embarrassment:    /    30 , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Gadfly*,      .        ?

----------

,        ,     ,     11    6-1, 4-2...

----------


## Feminka

**,  1   -1.

----------

> **,  1   -1.


     ,      1          11

----------


## Larik

**,   .    2009     ?   ?

----------

> **,   .    2009     ?   ?


   ..    ...        1     ,    ,    .. 
      01.01.10,        ,

----------


## .

**,        ?    ?

----------

,   11,    ?

----------


## .



----------

!

----------

> 30    .    ,         .    2010    .          (  )      ,         (  -   ,   )


 ,      .    ,    2010     -   ( AVON).    -    .   ,        6 %.         ?  -  ,   ?     -     ?          -   ,      ?    -   .

----------


## .

**,   ,        .  ,

----------

.
    2010    ,     24  2010 .
  ,         -  10 .
  ?

----------

> ,         -  10 .


 :Confused:

----------

10.02.2011 -  2010, !      !  :yes:

----------

,    ,  ,   1     . 
 ?

----------


## alex-msk

**,    ,      ,     31.12.2010.

----------


## -

: 
             ,             ,     -1 

  - 04 ?
     -  ?   3  4         ?

----------

,  .
   . 
,   ...
          ,         6%  ( 50%).
    .

    !

----------

6%

1.            ?
2.       (  1    )
....

----------


## Feminka

1 ,   
2  ? -1? ,

----------

...       (   )

----------


## Feminka

** ,    ,   4.

----------

Feminka
  !!!

----------


## AnnaKo

:



> .    -1:
>   6%,        2010  ,       ,    ?   ?   230  -   ,     " .  "  ?
> 
>   ,    ,    ,  09.04      ?
> 
>   .


, ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    ,    ,  09.04      ?

----------


## -

* #968*
  ?

----------


## AnnaKo

*.*, 
,       -  ...   :Redface: 
  230  -   ,    .   :Frown:

----------


## Marrry

3-      ????

----------


## .



----------


## 3112

1    (    6% ):
 -1  -  
  " ()"     ,  2.
 -1 :  1, 2:




,    ?   ?

----------


## Larik

*3112*,          ?     "05"

----------


## EugeneD

"  "? ,  -,   ,   ,   ,  --  !

----------


## Larik

> *.*, 
> ,       -  ...  
>   230  -   ,    .


     221.

----------


## EugeneD

> 230  -   ,    .


  -     !   -   ,    .         ,       ,     !      
(200, 202, 221, 230) - .

----------


## 3112

> *3112*,          ?     "05"



 , , 

     ,       ,         ...    , ... ))))

----------


## AnnaKo

*Larik*, *EugeneD*, 
,   ,     . , , ,   ...
 ,    ,       ,    ?  :Wink:  




> ...         ,       ,     !


 - !

 ,   230  - ,  ,  230=200-210-216,    -     ...

----------


## .

*AnnaKo*,     0%.   , .

----------


## AnnaKo

!  !!!   :Wow: 
, !   :Cool:

----------

,  -1    ,   ?,         ,   .

----------



----------

63?

----------


## Krujopinka

!  ,    2010     ,   -1   ,   ,      2009 .    ???
,   ,      2009 ,     ,    ,      .    ?

----------


## .

**,   ,     2010   :Wink:

----------


## maxxxmad

> ,      ?/  23.04/
>   , , ,



        , ,        ?   ,   ,     50% . - .    20,    25.      ?
       ?

----------

> ,     2010


  2009    ? , -,  ..)

----------


## Larik

> !  ,    2010     ,   -1   ,   ,      2009 .    ???
> ,   ,      2009 ,     ,    ,      .    ?


   ,            -1.  /  ,         5 .

----------


## Larik

**,       ?    ?   ,    .

----------

!     *  <>   .*.

  ?

----------

> **,       ?    ?   ,    .


  ,     2009 .

----------


## tinkaer

> !     *  <>   .*.
> 
>   ?


      ...

----------

*Larik*,   , . .  -               2009 ,     .  ...         ... :Silly:

----------

> ...


    ,     ..

   74.20.2

----------


## .

, ,   -  ,      -1?

----------


## .

,    ,      . )))

----------


## Krujopinka

> ,            -1.


   ,      ?      ,     (  ) ?

----------

, ,        ?  ?              :Frown: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## alex-msk

**,        ... ,             :Smilie:

----------


## accountingathome

> , ,        ?  ?


  N 212-


> 46.        
> 
> 1.                               ,   2  ,      5    ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30       100 .
> 
> 2.                      180                  30    ,      ,  10    ,      ,         181-  ,    1 000 .

----------


## vapt

?  ()  +15%,     ?      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> **,   ,     2010



      2009 ?,   ,2009   ,  ,3

----------


## .

,   2009 .     ?   1  2010 ,    2009   ,

----------

-1
     -1         -1,   ,       ?



> 1.1.                 ( - ),                   ( - )   ,        ( -1,      12.11.2009 N 894,      18.12.2009 N 15761) ( - ),         () ,    ,  .
>                         15   N 212-.
>        .

----------


## .

,       .   .     ,   -

----------


## NastasiaD

,  . 61 212-

_ 61.            ,       ,  2010 

  ,    ,        ,      100 ,     (    ) ,         ,  2010                                "   ",     ,    ,     ._

----------

. !
    -1:
     1  "    ",          2009 ,      2010(     *5 * ).         ,      2010 ( )                  ?

----------


## NastasiaD

,     2009    5 ,
 (      ,        ) -

----------

> ,     2009    5 ,
>  (      ,        ) -


   - ! :Love:

----------


## .

.    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999

-          -1? .

----------


## NastasiaD

PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-***-***-******-DCK-00007-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.xml
 ?  ,  .

----------

,   -1   28.04.2010   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -7

> ,   -1   28.04.2010   ?


. -  .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## c

- !!!     6%   2010 .,    . -,     .     .    . .    .          (    ).        ???  1      ?          0.2 %   ,    ?       ?               ?

----------


## NastasiaD

?
    ,   ,   .   ,    . ,     
   (     ),      ,     .
     ,  -  "     " ,       " "
   ,

----------


## alex-msk

*NastasiaD*,     , , ,   ,            ,   ...        ,     .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,


    ,      30  50 
 - !
      ,   ,    -      !!!

   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,


  , ,    ( -)       ,          ..... 
 ,  ,  30000  50000     :Frown: 
    ?     ?

----------


## alex-msk

*NastasiaD*,     -               :Smilie: 
         ,      :Wink:      ?    -  ...

----------


## NastasiaD

? ,      .....    ,   
,  ,   ,        ,   "  "   ....
 ,         ...  ,   ....
         ,      ,        .....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,      ?     ?   :Frown:

----------


## NastasiaD

,     :Embarrassment:

----------

-1 ( , ),           ,    ,                 !      4 ,     !   !     !
     ,  1  - ,  ,  4   ,   ""  - 30 ,               4  !   ,      ,      "   "     ,      ,   !

----------


## .

, 30 .    .

----------


## -7

- !!!  :yes:

----------

> , 30 .    .


    .  -    212-  24.07.2009 ,    :




> 4.   ,    
> 
> 7.  ,       ,          ()   ,          .

----------


## NastasiaD

> - !!!


+1!!!!
 ,    .     "  "

    ,   - 
-
-

----------


## NastasiaD

> 30 .





> 1-


 (.9. . 15 212-)

   01.05   30.04???
   ...

----------

18  2010  -   ??   .

----------


## EugeneD

> .  -    212-  24.07.2009 ,    :


 -   ! , .15: 


9.                  :

1)*  1-*    ,    ,        -                            ,     ,        -     ;

----------

> 18  2010 
>  -   ?? 
>   .


 -  ;
 -     31.12 ,   ,
..,  ,  .

----------


## Irik1

-1,    ,     01-   05-; ?

----------


## Irik1

)

----------

> -1,    , 
>     01-   05-; ?


 ?  :Smilie: 

 "05"

----------


## c

!  :Smilie: )

 :Frown:   ,     / ?       /,    ? 

  :   .      /       ? .     ( ),       ?

----------


## Evgeshalbd

> -1 ( , ),           ,    ,                 !      4 ,     !   !     !
>      ,  1  - ,  ,  4   ,   ""  - 30 ,               4  !   ,      ,      "   "     ,      ,   !


     ...
   ,     ,    ...

----------


## 95

,      ,    ,  ,    - .        ,  150 .    +    (      ,     ).  . ,  . ,  ,  ( . .   )      - ,    .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,  ,  ( . .   )      - ,    .[/QUOTE]

 ?!      !?:-)

----------


## Angelika7

, , ,   30   ,      1  (,   )?    :        , ?     ,       .     1  ? !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 7katarina7

, ,    -, ,    ...
  (6%)  ,   ,       1 ,  31 .2009.(  ),       . , ,      -1  1 .2010?
P.S.     (  )  (((

----------


## **

, ,         "-  " 1  0 ?
,  ..,           .

----------


## .

> .


        ?
     ,      ,        -1?

****, 1

----------


## Evgeshalbd

> ,   -1   28.04.2010   ?


   -   .           -     ? :Redface:

----------


## .

.            ,     100

----------


## 777

. - **, 1;  .  1  0?
     1,          . ,                  .    ?

----------


## .

*777*,    ,    ,     .
 :Wink:     ,

----------


## 777

. -     /     . 1   . 1,          ,     /   ,       ?

----------


## .

.      ?

----------


## 777

,     ..               ?

----------


## .

,    .          .        :Frown:

----------


## 777

,    ,      .1   . 1..

----------


## Evgeshalbd

-      ,       ,   ,    (     ...)   - ?

----------


## stas

,    (    -).

----------


## responsible

.    ,          .    11-   -  -, .18, .1.       ** . 
 ,       (      , ,   )     ?

    ,      () .

----------


## 13

.. .    .   (  ),  ,   ()   .       (  ),    .    ,       . 
     -             .
 ,            ?       ?

----------


## .

.           .   ,   ,             ,        .      .

----------


## 74

.  ,  , .    25.12.09,        2010. :       30.04.2010?   ,     2011.    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Hedgehog

, .           5.          .   .  (..     ).               ? ,   -      .
.

----------


## Zelena

> , .           5.          .   .  (..     ).               ? ,   -      .
> .


.

----------


## NastasiaD

> .  ,  , .    25.12.09,        2010. :       30.04.2010?   ,     2011.    ?


   -     
    -     
(  )
   ,    2009,   2010

----------


## NastasiaD

> .    ,          .     ,      () .


    "",       -   "    "
   ,  ,   => ,

----------


## NastasiaD

> -      ,       ,   ,    (     ...)   - ?


 !!! 
     ( 24., ,   ,  !)
      " "
 ,  ,      ,
     .
     (, , ,   22.20  !)
   500  , 550   -   10 
 250 

 ...

----------


## .

> ,    2009,   2010


  2009 - ?     2010.   2010      2011,

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,      ,    ,  ,    - .        ,  150 .    +    (      ,     ).  . ,  . ,  ,  ( . .   )      - ,    .


   ,             ,     ""  ,     ,     .
 , ,  :  

 "" ,    ,   ,   .... :Big Grin:  

, ,

----------


## NastasiaD

> ! )
> 
>   ,     / ?       /,    ? 
> 
>   :   .      /       ? .     ( ),       ?


,  ....

    .          ,      .

  :    ?
  ,    ,  .

   :
1-      ,    ,     ,     ....
   ?

2-  -    2,  -, (  "" ) -    (     ,   -   ),   ,   -         -  (  ""  :Smilie: )

   .....

----------


## NastasiaD

> 2009 - ?     2010.   2010      2011,





> 25.12.09


    2009  ?

----------


## .

,   . ,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## doroschenko

..,  ,      -  ,           ,     ,        ,   ,     - .
!
   -      ,    ,      -    ,   . - ? !!!

----------


## .

*doroschenko*,   ,     ,   1 .  ,      .         ,      .



> ,


    ,

----------


## Sh_Rita

!!!  .........     ,      6%...........  ......      1   ?  ,     ?

----------


## .

*Sh_Rita*,       .          ?

----------


## Sh_Rita

!!!!

----------

.
  .
 .        ( 65.12, 52.1, 52.2).
 3 .   52.2. .
  ,        19.11.09 119    ,    .030  1   ,  .    3    ,  .    . 
 ,   -?((

----------


## .

.     2.



> ,   -?(


        ?

----------

., .     3  ,  .3  2   , ?

----------


## .

2  ,   .    -    , , ,     , ,   .

----------


## EugeneD

- ?      2     ,    ...    -  .

----------

,     3

----------


## .

? ,      20-30-100 ,  ,   100 ?   :Smilie:

----------

:0
       ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!

----------


## LIAA

,
          ,          .          ???
    .  ??

----------


## .

1 ?

----------


## .

,  ,      ,   "    (  . " -      ,      .

----------


## Glace

, ,    ,  ,        -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## LIAA

1     ?     ???

----------

,  ,              ?

----------


## .

> 1     ?     ???


 .   
** ,         .

----------

()    20 ,

----------


## . .

16    ,    , ,   .     ,         .
1.     ?
2.    ()   -   I .  ,  ?   ,    .

----------


## .

1.     
2.  -         20 . 
  ,      .             :Frown:

----------


## . .

.

----------

..,  - .   -  --.          ,  . .      .               .    ,  ,     -   .            24.02.2010   03-02-07/1-73,           ,     ,              .        .        .     .        ,    ,       ,     .   ,   - -.            .   10    .    -     ,      -     ,          ""  .   .      ,     .    ""       .  , ,   .

----------


## .

,    ,     ,      ,       ,   .           (  ).

----------

,     ?       .         ,         .         ....?

----------


## .

**,      .    .       . 
        ,      .

----------

"",  .    2        . . ,        .

----------


## .

-?         ?     .
  -    ,      ,    .     ,

----------


## 10

1  (   ),  ? ?  ?
    ,     50%     1   ...    ?

----------


## .

1 ,  
    ,

----------


## 10



----------


## tikwa3

> ,    ,     ,      ,       ,   .           (  ).


          ,    ,         ?    ,   100%    ,    ,       . (  ).

----------

.                  .  ?      ,            .  -      ,

----------

-    - .   / .   -.

----------


## tikwa3

,       ,     50 , 

* ()   ( - )  ,       ,*   ,             (  ), *        ( - ),   .*

----------


## tikwa3

.

----------


## .

*tikwa3*,  -      -    /  .    .

----------

,tikwa3,     ,     .    .           ,       2  
1-           ,            .
2-    ,             .     ,       .    -     .           -"   - !"         ,   -      .

----------


## abiy

.   .     .         .   ,         3 .       ,            2    ?

----------


## .

*abiy*,       .         ,  ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## abiy

,  2 0,4,     ,  2 0,6.      .    ?

----------


## abiy

2    ?

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## abiy

2?  ?

----------


## .

,     .     ,    ,        ,

----------


## abiy

24  .  ,      2         ,         ,    .   ,      ?   ?    ?

----------

,    2.   ,    .    ?     ?

----------


## .

*abiy*,   ,   .         .       ,        :Wink: 
  .

----------

> 24  .  ,      2         ,         ,    .   ,      ?   ?    ?


      ,     - ,   ,       2,   1 ,        . -

----------


## .

**,       , , ,    2   2 .    ,   .
      10   ,  10    ?

----------


## abiy

,  .    ,           ,  .  ?

----------


## .

,        . . 
  ,        :



> 015101	5	       ,     
> 015102	0	        
> 015103	6


      .      ?

----------


## abiy

,      :Smilie: ))))    ,    015100  015421    .      ,    "   , .    . ,  ". ,     .

----------


## .

.     ,   . 
    ,  +.      ?
     ,           .      50    ,   50   ?

----------


## abiy

,  ,         .

----------


## .

.   .   ,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## abiy

,   .     .    ,       -      ,         .     ,    .
         ,   .       ,   ,        ?       ?  ,      -      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   .       ,   ,        ?


      .      .
   ,  , ,   , ?    ?         .

----------


## abiy

,       . , ,        ,   .

----------

> ,

----------


## abiy

> 


,   :Smilie:

----------


## Flor

! 
    ,  ,   . 
  ,     .... 
      1  2  2010. 
 ,     "         ,      "  "       ,      ".     ....

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

1  2010           .    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## elena.7710

!  .  ()            .           1.5 .  ,       2009 ,     .      .           .            .   ,      ,      .

----------


## .

.     ,   .          1000   .

----------


## Feminka

*elena.7710*,      ,         .

----------


## elena.7710

*.* *Feminka*,     .  ,    .

----------


## -

1     ?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## NastasiaD

> 1     ?


     ?
        ..... :Redface:

----------

,  ,  1              ?

----------


## Larik

** ,   ,     .

----------

??????

----------


## Larik

** , http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E3%EE%E4%E8%E5

----------

,        ...

----------


## Larik

** , -

----------

Larik   ...

----------


## -

, - ?

----------


## skor

> ,        ...


  ""

----------


## .

*-*,   ,

----------

2.       -        -   14 .     .  2       ?

----------


## .

** ,    ?   :Frown:

----------

.     -  . . :Smilie:

----------

,          2009 ?

----------


## .

-    2010    ?
.119 
          ,    .122

----------



----------


## 555

.   6%  2006   ,       (     )    ,         .     ,   .             .    ?          ?    !

----------


## .

*555*,        ,    .             .      ,       ,      
    ,          ?            :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,     ,   ,    -      ,   /?

----------


## .

.

----------

!
,        .
 .
    6% ( )
        ,    6%  +%    ,   .
         .
 ,   , /     .

 .   .

----------


## .

**,        .       3 .     ?

----------


## 88

.

----------

(    ),         (4-  15    )   ,    /  ,     ,      ,             ,       .

----------

:     -       (-,   ) ..    ,        ,   ???

----------


## rantika

,     .    / :              ,           ,      ,      .

----------


## .

,          :Smilie:  
    212-    ,       .

----------

"",  -        ,   ...  :Redface:

----------


## .

.

----------

!  -        -         -       ?

----------


## .

> !


  .     .

----------

.

   :
1.   6%   .
2.     ,     .
3.       ,       .

  ?

      ,   -    ...      2 ..        .

----------


## rantika

> .
> 
>    :
> 1.   6%   .
> 2.     ,     .
> 3.       ,       .
> 
>   ?
> 
>       ,   -    ...      2 ..        .


1.6%-      
2.
3.
         ?     20   2010.
     ,      ,           100 .   ,     .
       .

----------

3  2010 ?  ,       .
, !    .  .   ,   :
1.       
2.    15%,    ,     .
3.           ,    ,   ?
4.  31    .
 ?

----------


## .

3.   ,        
 . 
 -      .

----------


## _654

.   15%      ,  .    .

----------

*_654*,   3 : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=365333

 .*  3.    *

----------

2010      2009 ?   ?        6 %.     ,   ,    .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

